# ابداع جديد الآيات القرآنية حفرسي ان سي على خشب



## ابو بحـر (26 سبتمبر 2009)

انا اخوكم ابو بحر من دمشق عضو من اعضاء الجمعية السورية للموهبة و الإبداع اليوم اقدم لكم صور و ايضا الريليف موجود بالمشاركة :
هذه هي آخر ابداعاتي ارجوا ان تنال اعجابكم و على فكرة انا وضعت الريليف بالمشاركة هدية الى اخواني المصممين و اصحاب ماكينات الخشب و الحديد ايضا ليستفادوا منه و يقوموا بحفره ووضعه بمكاتبهم 
هذا رابط تحميل الريليف 
http://www.zshare.net/download/661654432b032ca2/
و هذه صورة جانبية و ثانية امامية 


 


 
مشاهدة الصور
مشاهدة الصور
ارجوا من كل شخص يدخل و يحمل و يشاهد ان يترك كلمة جميلة و دعاء لي و لكل شخص مبدع و منتج يساهم في تطوير بلده و تطوير نفسه 
نحن نناضل من اجل الضعفاء و تطوير امتنا العربية و الأسلامية


----------



## Rabee Mohsen (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية

كل الشكر على الجهود المبذولة

صديقك ربيع محسن


----------



## ابو بحـر (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

هلا بمرورك يا غالي و هذه البداية المرحلة القادمة سيكون عدد الكلمات اكثر


----------



## هيثم سوالمه (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على الجهود والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## ابو بحـر (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*



هيثم سوالمه قال:


> مشكور على الجهود والله يعطيك العافيه


 هلا بمرورك يا غالي تحياتي لك


----------



## 3dil (17 مارس 2010)

*مشكور على الجهود والله يعطيك العافيه*


----------



## ابو بحـر (17 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



3dil قال:


> *مشكور على الجهود والله يعطيك العافيه*


هلا بمرورك يا غالي 
تحياتي لك


----------



## ammar-kh (18 مارس 2010)

يا ابو بحر
لن يتفق الاعاجم علينا باذن الله
ما شاء الله عمل جميل


----------



## ابو بحـر (18 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



ammar-kh قال:


> يا ابو بحر
> لن يتفق الاعاجم علينا باذن الله
> ما شاء الله عمل جميل


هلا بمرورك اخي عمار


----------



## im alive (19 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك شغل رائع بسم الله ما شاء الله
انا حملت الملف اكثر من مرة ويعطينى حجمة 0 ولا يفتح شى 
ياريت تبعتهولى على الميل ونتواصل لو حبيت 
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## kly73 (20 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يافناااااااااااااااان


----------



## malk alehsas (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافيه والف الف شكر ع المجهود بس انا حبيت اعرف خطوات العمل من الصفر الى الانتهاء منه ارجوا التوضيح هنا او ارساله لي رساله خااااااااااصه وارجوا الاستعجال


----------



## aminemoussaoui (12 فبراير 2012)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## بلال19 (21 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله في مجهودك*


----------



## q20gyh014 (11 مارس 2012)

The wholesale market makes buying leather bags easier So,http://www.genuineuggbootsnow.com, if you are looking for a new bag, try leather bag and use it for long time They're useful after a meal and can come in handy if you get sauce down your top or just for making yourself feel fresher afterwards However,cheap ugg boots, in addition, the plastic limit actually makes a new emerging fashioncom, Wholesalegopher When you will take new handbag, you will never get roughness in it because high quality leather is processed to make handbags out of this world and striking Thanks to its rather plainness and minimal adornment since it made this bag look really enduring5" x 4 They are made without handles and are meant to be carried in the hand In late August of 2009, the builder was fined more than a half million dollars for not providing proper inlet protection at its projects Apparently, leather bags, noble and solemn They are not very great, but they are very, very good Each item displayed in Huafu has the unique form and function,ugg boots cheap, so it's up to the woman to choose which one is best suited for her2 China is putting emphasis on developing: urban sewage and solid wastes disposal and comprehensive utilization equipment,bailey button uggs, urban and industrial noise control equipment and atmospheric pollution control equipmentNope,http://www.2012classicuggsoutlet.com, Im not worriedLeather Messenger Bags:Leather messenger bags tastefully combine comfort and design and therefore are also quite selected using the operating team of people This is another soft type of leather that is also popular among designers If kept long enough, the occasional bag can be issued Of course, this is also a good way to advertise the event or to spread the word about the company which was promoting the whole show When you are in office meeting, a formal but generous bag is necessary" so awful rumors According to pan manager introduces, methanol gasoline more toxic than gasoline, according to the national small alternative energy leadership group environmental health groups, including toxicity, research shows that the ignition, including getting fuel rr respectively is: gasoline for 41, diesel for 34, methanol is 28comWhat you are getting from most Surplus Dealers, or companies who specialize in electronic salvage is someone's customer returns, iThe storm grate sack suspends below a grate, catching water, sediment and debris as it enters The wholesale market makes buying leather bags easierRelated articles： ugg sale1 “人格”Tag第1页博客大巴 cheap uggs for sale6


----------



## kaza-moules (16 مارس 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------

